# Wajs, How She Is Spoke



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I had a conversion today about how Ollech and Wajs is pronounced.

Anyone know?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

See Roy's post:

http://www.thewatchf...7&st=0&p=201878


----------

